# Trolling for kings/wahoo/dolphin but only getting bonita



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

I went out to troll the edge today hoping to get into pelagics but the only fish we caught while trolling were several bonita. If you are targeting more palatable species, what does this tell you? Does it mean you're in the right area at least? Do you need to switch to a bigger lure? Stick with the color that the bonita like, or change that up too? We were pulling a jet head, yozuri bonita, 5-6" blue/silver minnow type lure (I forget the brand, but the bonita loved that one) and a yozuri vibe, trolling between 5 and 8 knots zig zagging over the drop off. It's fun to catch anything, but it would be nice to be able to key in on what you are actually targeting.

Bottom fishing was good at midday but slowed later in the afternoon, but we were able to pick up some mingo and porgies for the dinner table.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You covering a variety of depths or all about the same? Bo-bos are fun to catch and can't believe you didn't get any kings. Maybe the mojo just wasn't with ya'll... Good days/bad days.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Day in and day out, a cigar minnow ands blue duster*

Will catch a lot more Kingfish than metal or plastic. I've caught many White Marlin and Wahoo on this rig too. 

A #24 Tony Acceta Pet Spoon rigged with a 32oz sinker and trolled less than 30 feet back gets a lot of Wahoo strikes at bait trolling speed. I like to troll this from a release clip mounted on my trim-tab to lower the line angle a bunch.

Rig a 2-10# Bonita or, (preferably) a Skipjack Tuna on an 80 wide and expect a Blue Marlin. Honestly, I prefer bait trolling speed. Saves tons of fuel and still catches lots of fish. Bonita strips or Ballyhoo on the riggers for Sailfish and Whites.

BTW, the rigged Bonita or Tuna acts as a teaser. Unfortunately, some days it is a shark magnet.


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Very interesting Captken Thanks


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

Jason, we stuck to the 160-180 drop-off area because we were keeping an eye out for bottom fishing spots and I figured the structure would be more important than depth. Maybe we'll chalk it up as blaming the full moon and try again when the weather allows.

Capt Ken, thanks for the tips. The #24 pet spoons have been discontinued, do you think a 8" drone spoon would work just fine? We tried pulling some small ballyhoo/sea witches combos and an illander, but the illander is the only one we got to run right. I definitely need to practice my rigging more, and probably need to use bigger ballyhoo as well.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Weve had to pull in all the smaller lures before when bobo's wouldn't leave us alone. If you have tuna tubes load them up and then switch to live baiting when they are full.


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

What are you calling bait trolling speed? like bump trolling?


----------

